# Tucker is changing colors



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Well, a lot of you know that Tucker had to be pretty much shaved to the skin after having parvo and getting the abscesses on his body. Now that his fur is growing back, it is kind of a light honey brown color. One of the techs at the vet said she wouldn't even have recognized him. She said that sometimes when they get shaved, their hair goes into shock and changes colors. Has anyone ever heard of this? It's really not a big deal to me, I'm just glad he's healthy again, and also glad he has hair. One of my friends knew a dog that got shaved and she said he had big spots that never grew back. Also, Tucker isn't a full maltese. His dad is full maltese and mom is maltese/yorkie-poo. When he was a puppy he was light brown and gray. Then after his first hair-cut (he was cut very short due to matting) he was white. Now light brown again. Like I said, I really don't care, I still love him just the same and happy for his health, I just thought it was kind of weird.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't imagine shaving would have anything to do with Tucker's coat changing color. What color he will be is genetic. I'd guess the shaving just happened to coincede with Tucker getting his adult coat.

How is Tucker feeling these days? All recovered? What a scary thing to go through.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Oct 10 2005, 12:24 PM
> *I can't imagine shaving would have anything to do with Tucker's coat changing color. What color he will be is genetic. I'd guess the shaving just happened to coincede with Tucker getting his adult coat.
> 
> How is Tucker feeling these days? All recovered? What a scary thing to go through.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108070*


[/QUOTE]
Yes, he's all better. Thanks for asking. He's back to his normal spunky, playful self. Poor thing has to be neutered next month though. He has one testicle that didn't drop and the vet says he will have high risk of cancer if we don't get him neutered.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I didn't know all you've been going through with your little Tucker--I'm so glad he's healthy again and back to his old self. He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am also very pleased to see Tucker is back to his normal little self, that is great news. As for the color of his coat I would say he is getting his adult coat and that is probably the color he is going to be. If he has Silky in his breeding then that would explain the light tan coloring.
I sure hope all goes well with his neutering too, poor little guy


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear that Tucker is all better!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

What is really funny is that a lady I work with has a dog that also got parvo right before Tucker did. She said her dog has changed color also. We were kind of joking saying that it must be something in the meds that makes this happen. Her dog is also young like Tucker, so it could just be like LadysMom said, about this coincide with him getting his adult coat. He's still my beautiful baby. If I ever get time, I'm gonna try to post some pics of him and all of his many changes in hair style and color, LOL.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Hi! I had a similar experience with Harley. Since you said Tucker is part yorkie, maybe theres an explanation. Harley had black and tan hair as a puppy, then we shaved her and all her black hair was gone in an instant! Her puppy coat was growing out and only the tips of her hair were black, so when we shaved her she turned steel blue and tan. We were quite surprised. Maybe Tucker is getting his adult coat? In any case, I'm glad Tucker is feeling better


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bellasmommy_@Oct 11 2005, 12:34 PM
> *Hi!  I had a similar experience with Harley.  Since you said Tucker is part yorkie, maybe theres an explanation.  Harley had black and tan hair as a puppy, then we shaved her and all her black hair was gone in an instant!  Her puppy coat was growing out and only the tips of her hair were black, so when we shaved her she turned steel blue and tan.  We were quite surprised.  Maybe Tucker is getting his adult coat?  In any case, I'm glad Tucker is feeling better
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Lexi's friend Ellie is a yorkie. When she was a puppy she was dark brown and light brown. As she got old the dark brown kind of turned gray. Now she is mostly a gray/brown and light brown. So that might be what is happening.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Oct 11 2005, 01:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lexi's friend Ellie is a yorkie. When she was a puppy she was dark brown and light brown. As she got old the dark brown kind of turned gray. Now she is mostly a gray/brown and light brown. So that might be what is happening.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108494
[/B][/QUOTE]
Probably right...it's funny though that originally he was tan and gray, got shaved and was white, got shaved again and now back to tan. Maybe he just changes with the seasons, LOL. I've really got to post some pics of him soon and show you guys all the changes he's been thru.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom+Oct 11 2005, 02:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Probably right...it's funny though that originally he was tan and gray, got shaved and was white, got shaved again and now back to tan. Maybe he just changes with the seasons, LOL. I've really got to post some pics of him soon and show you guys all the changes he's been thru.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108507
[/B][/QUOTE]
That would be funny! People will think you keep getting a new dog that happens to look the same.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Oct 11 2005, 02:07 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be funny! People will think you keep getting a new dog that happens to look the same.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108510
[/B][/QUOTE]
Either way he is a cutie! Glad to hear he is doing better


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Oct 11 2005, 03:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
That would be funny! People will think you keep getting a new dog that happens to look the same.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108510
*[/QUOTE]
Either way he is a cutie! Glad to hear he is doing better








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108534
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey Fach...I know this has absolutely nothing to do with anything, but I just noticed you and I both joined SM on the same day.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

since he is mixed with yorkie i would say most likely the case as yokies take around 4 year to get there true colour. chester is now now 4 year s old and his colour keep changing.. getting lighter a bit. so that could be the case or it could also be the medication. 

glad to here he is doing better.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Connie,

Glad to hear Tucker is doing better. How did he get Parvo? Did his vaccine not work or did he get it before getting innoculated?

As far the neutering, I hope all goes well. "Lucky" my male puppy got neutered last month and he was ready to jump all over the next day. I had to confine him to keep him from hurting himself. Except for being able to see the stitches, even when I picked him up he was acting like nothing happened. Good luck to Tucker!

I hear females do not recover as easy, and Mia is next...


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Oct 11 2005, 07:19 AM
> *What is really funny is that a lady I work with has a dog that also got parvo right before Tucker did.  She said her dog has changed color also.  We were kind of joking saying that it must be something in the meds that makes this happen.  Her dog is also young like Tucker, so it could just be like LadysMom said, about this coincide with him getting his adult coat.  He's still my beautiful baby.  If I ever get time, I'm gonna try to post some pics of him and all of his many changes in hair style and color, LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=108363*


[/QUOTE]















Yay! Pictures!!















I'm glad Tucker is doing better!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I didn't know poor Tucker got parvo. How come he had to get shaved from parvo? I am very very happy to hear that he is doing better - I heard the survival rate for parvo was only 50%.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

My vet constantly has puppies available for adoption because so many people just give away their puppies when they find out they have parvo. They don't want to pay for the expenses and can't/don't want to take the time to nurse the dog back to health. He nearly always has a puppy with parvo or recovering from parvo in his clinic. It makes me sick. His clinic is small and constantly overrun with puppies and dogs that people abandoned because they don't want to pay medical expenses, don't want to take the dogs with them when they move, or because, get this, the puppy got too old!!!!!!







I sometimes give him money and then go running. He doesn't like accepting any kind of donation, but I figure he needs it with as many dogs as he's supporting. I asked him once how many are at his house because I noticed that there would be certain dogs in the window on certain days and other at other times. He said that he usually has almost 10 animals (dogs and cats) at home. He takes them home on a rotating basis to get more loving and attention. Argh. What was I talking about? Oh yeah, parvo. Better shut up now before I continue blabbering about my vet with the gold heart.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

You have an excellent vet! When Nibbler was really sick I was at the vet a lot ... they let many dogs die because their owners couldn't afford it. I was crying.

I paid over $5000 during that one week for Nibbler. Throughout that week, all 4 vets I worked with told me to let him go. I didn't listen and guess what ... he pulled through and he is perfectly fine now!! They are now telling me that they are glad they are wrong. I am still really pissed off at them.

First, they told me he may have parvo but I was like .. he isn't vomiting! We did all the tests and of course ... it came back negative! They said he had liver issues even though all the past bile acid tests were normal. So I said .. do the tests again ... guess what normal again! 

I was so stressed out when they first said parvo because I was freaked out about my other kids. I had them all tested at another vet even though the other vet told me they HIGHLY HIGHLY doubt they have parvo. I did it anyways and they are fine.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Oct 15 2005, 03:14 PM
> *Hi Connie,
> 
> Glad to hear Tucker is doing better.  How did he get Parvo? Did his vaccine not work or did he get it before getting innoculated?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I'm Stephanie (you may have us confused with Connie's Tucker). That's okay though, I can see how it could be confusing. Just wanted to let you know. And to answer you question, Tucker had all his vaccines, but the vet said it could have been a bad batch or Tuck's system didn't take well to it. And he has been known to eat other animals poo







YUCK!! I'm glad Lucky did well with his neutering. That is something I'm not looking forward to.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 16 2005, 03:45 AM
> *I didn't know poor Tucker got parvo.  How come he had to get shaved from parvo?  I am very very happy to hear that he is doing better - I heard the survival rate for parvo was only 50%.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=110147*


[/QUOTE]
Somewhere there is a really long post in the health section about Tucker's parvo ordeal. The reason he had to get shaved was because he got a blood poisoning infection that caused abscesses to pop up all over his body and they had to shave him(down to skin) to put drains in. Also after spending over 2 weeks in the hospital with no grooming, he was very matted in the fur that he still had. My vet said that with proper treatment the survival rate is 85%. We went to visit him everyday so he would hopefully know how much we love him and wanted him to fight hard to survive. These days, other than his haircut, you'd never know anything was ever wrong with him.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Oct 16 2005, 06:27 AM
> *My vet constantly has puppies available for adoption because so many people just give away their puppies when they find out they have parvo.  They don't want to pay for the expenses and can't/don't want to take the time to nurse the dog back to health.  He nearly always has a puppy with parvo or recovering from parvo in his clinic.  It makes me sick.  His clinic is small and constantly overrun with puppies and dogs that people abandoned because they don't want to pay medical expenses, don't want to take the dogs with them when they move, or because, get this, the puppy got too old!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







I can't believe people would get rid of their dogs because of parvo. Watching my baby suffer with parvo was one of the worst experiences in my life, but I wasn't giving up and I would have NEVER given him away. Although, I'm sure that different people have different circumstances and I'm not trying to bash anyone. But I couldn't let my baby go.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is the link to thread about Tucker's parvo ordeal:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5340


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 16 2005, 01:50 PM
> *You have an excellent vet!  When Nibbler was really sick I was at the vet a lot ... they let many dogs die because their owners couldn't afford it.  I was crying.
> 
> I paid over $5000 during that one week for Nibbler.  Throughout that week, all 4 vets I worked with told me to let him go.  I didn't listen and guess what ... he pulled through and he is perfectly fine now!!  They are now telling me that they are glad they are wrong.  I am still really pissed off at them.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
What was wrong with Nibbler?


----------

